# 06 foreman 500 ujoint broken



## 89ezgo (Jun 19, 2014)

So out riding kinda hard yesterday when I heard a loud snap sound lost all power to the rear of the bike pulled it apart seen my u joint had snapped in 2.. well I hear when they brake it can bend the out put shaft so with everything off I start the bike put it in gear and it has a very small amount of wobble in it I mean very little... should I replace it or leave it in there if so think I should get a gr be perfect time to do so...


----------



## 01ssreda4 (Aug 26, 2014)

Id replace it. Mine busted the rear engine case cover too. See here.

 Foreman 500 Output Shaft Replacement - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------

